# Derrick Favors vs. DeMarcus Cousins



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

DraftExpress has Favors going 4 and Cousins going 5. Which guy would you take?


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Its close even though I like both guys for different reason. Gotta go with Cousins though.
Will be interesting what they do the rest of the season... If Kentucky goes to the final 4 Cousins will probably pass him. Than we got the measurement, If Favors can test out very well athletically he can pass Cousins


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't really know that Cousins is going to translate to the NBA as well. Conditions will probably force Favors to come out a year early. He needs to develop, but since he'll go very high and there may be a lockout (with lower rookie payscales) he pretty much has to come out now.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I like Cousins, but I'll admit that I haven't seen many recent GT games. The upsides from what I've seen are different: Favors has an upside of not quite Dwight Howard. Cousins' upside seems to be Kevin McHale. I know which one I'd want.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Rebounding translates better than any other skill from level to level. In that case I would be tempted to go with Cousins, however I dont trust him and think he turns into another egomanaic who is as talented a big man that you will find under the age of 25.

Favors just has so much upside and skill to his game its hard not to pick him longterm.

If I needed a guy for next season only, it would be Cousins, hands down. After that it gets much more cloudy.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

TucsonClip said:


> Rebounding translates better than any other skill from level to level. In that case I would be tempted to go with Cousins, however I dont trust him and think he turns into another egomanaic who is as talented a big man that you will find under the age of 25..


Weren't people comparing him to Zach Randolph in some other threads?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

When I watch Cousins play, I'm wowed. When I watch Favors play, I say, he sure doesn't look like a top five pick. For me it's Cousins without question.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

TucsonClip said:


> Rebounding translates better than any other skill from level to level.


Michael Beasley?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Michael Beasley?


not fair. 

He logs minutes at the 3 position, and plays on the perimeter much more than he did in college. He has shown the potential to pull down relatively close to 10 boards when he gets good PT (35+ mins).


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

My bias aside (I'm a Favors fan), 

In High School, i would've said Favors, I liked his prospectus and he got whatever he wanted against Cousins in their matchup. 

As of right now, however you'd have to go with Cousins. The dude has worked on his foul trouble(not so much the *****ing), is putting up impressive numbers, no matter the competition and is a major factor in the success of his team. Favors still battles foul trouble, dominates weak front lines (massive 21/19 against Maryland), then disappears into foul trouble in some games. They both still have much to learn, but right now, Cousins is farther along.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I just don't know if I am investing a top 5 pick in a person who clearly has some type of mental problem. I'm not sure if he is crazy or just stupid but I don't think $10 million is going to make it better. Favors scares me the same though because lime the poster above said...he does not look like a top 10 pick whenever I watch him. Aminu and Ed Davis have looked better against similar competition.

1. Walls
2. Turner

It is risky after this.

So top 5, I probably trade out for another young player.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Did this change at all after the 2 guys' tournament and NCAA performances?

BTW, both have said they're in this year.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I rather go with Cousins than Favors. Although, one thing that stuck in my mind about Cousins from the tournament though was how much Cousins was *****ing on the court in a few games.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Ya, still gotta go with Cousins because Favors can be a bust, or an all star. Cousins, outside all the whining, is a pretty sure thing.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

How is Cousins a sure thing, but Favors can be a bust? Cousins is much more likely to be a bust due to the fact that there's obviously a screw that's a bit loose in his head. 

Favors was a victim of horrible coaching and no one to feed him the ball. Once they actually got the ball to him in the last month or so, he was dynamite.

Choosing one over the other, here, is extremely dependent on what kind of veteran leadership is already on the team.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The entire NBA whines about fouls and so forth, yet with Cousins this is a problem? The logic people are using doesn't make sense here. You know, in the NBA, the refs will not allow guys to simply mug Cousins all the time unless he was docile like Yao Ming.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cousins is getting red flags, but it wont effect his draft stock. He's a top 5 pick - and id take him over Favors.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I still like Cousins. Favors shows flashes, but I don't think I've ever seen Cousins disappear while on the court.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> I still like Cousins. Favors shows flashes, but I don't think I've ever seen Cousins disappear while on the court.


Cousins also shared the court with 4 other 1st round picks. Cousins is talented no doubt, but Favors played in a no win situation at Tech. He had no guards who could get him the ball and he rarely ever got consistent touches. 

Favors has more potential down the line, but I think if you need an immediate impact you take Cousins. If your looking more towards the future I take Favors.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Honestly, I got more excited by Gani Lawal when I watched G.Tech games, and they both played the same position for the most part.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> Honestly, I got more excited by Gani Lawal when I watched G.Tech games, and they both played the same position for the most part.


Are you part of the Lawal tribe or something?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Favors.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

There's the kiss of death for the poor lad's career...


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Kinda like Gerald Wallace, eh? What a bum.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Pippen 2k?


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol, my only opinion was that Pippen's talents would be overlooked(liked Wallace), if he had never played with MJ... Put Wallace next to prime Kobe or Lebron, and his career would be looked at alot differently right now. He'd probably be a household name. On the other hand, Put Pippen on an expansion team and he probably doesn't go down in the books the same way he did either...

Wallace finally got some help, and look what he's doing this year... All-star, playoffs, etc., and Stephen Jackson is nowhere near Michael Jordan. Wallace is a good player!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Blue Magic said:


> Lol, my only opinion was that Pippen's talents would be overlooked(liked Wallace), if he had never played with MJ... Put Wallace next to prime Kobe or Lebron, and his career would be looked at alot differently right now. He'd probably be a household name. On the other hand, Put Pippen on an expansion team and he probably doesn't go down in the books the same way he did either...
> 
> Wallace finally got some help, and look what he's doing this year... All-star, playoffs, etc., and Stephen Jackson is nowhere near Michael Jordan. *Wallace is a good player!*


Yes, he is good. Not sorta good or really good, just good. Scottie Pippen in his prime was great.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Cousins outplayed Favors this year, heck Lawal outplayed him also. There's potential but Cousins is the safe pick.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Blue Magic said:


> Lol, my only opinion was that Pippen's talents would be overlooked(liked Wallace), if he had never played with MJ... Put Wallace next to prime Kobe or Lebron, and his career would be looked at alot differently right now. He'd probably be a household name. On the other hand, Put Pippen on an expansion team and he probably doesn't go down in the books the same way he did either...
> 
> Wallace finally got some help, and look what he's doing this year... All-star, playoffs, etc., and Stephen Jackson is nowhere near Michael Jordan. Wallace is a good player!


You're pretty much the Rick Ross of this board...you survived an enormously embarrassing incident with that stupid idea...so if I were you anytime it was brought up I'd change the subject, not extrapolate on it :yes:


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol, so if Scottie Pippen was on an expansion team... and never started with another all-star player... like Wallace, for example... You're telling me that guy wouuld still be remembered like he is @ today? FOH. I dont believe it. Scottie was fortunate enough to be in a good situation his entire career. 

Jordan and Phil had alot to do with how Scottie's success, and even moreso with how he is remembered... Crash gets Larry Brown and Stephen Jackson, and all of a sudden, the guy is an all-star player... Finally maximizing his talent, and getting recognition for work, just like I called last summer.. I called this months ago, way before all of you flock of sheep. Scottie and Gerald in the same breath is not a diss! their careers just took different paths. It's a business. Not everybody get's to play with the GOAT player and coach, for an entire career..


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Dre™ said:


> You're pretty much the Rick Ross of this board...you survived an enormously embarrassing incident with that stupid idea...so if I were you anytime it was brought up I'd change the subject, not extrapolate on it :yes:


Or, at the very least, not bring it up in triumph as justification of your acumen. :baseldance:


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah the guy just put up 25/17 in his playoff debut. How could I mention that guy and Scottie in the same breath? How embarrassing!


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

At this point you may want to stop digging.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

I will NEVER see eye to eye on this issue. Because Scottie is a legend. But I believe what I believe. And it was a valid statement then, and it is now. imo.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Your opinion is wrong.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

How can you know? My opinion was a hypothetical situation. To say it is 'wrong', doesn't even make sense. If you mean you 'dont agree', that's fine.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Wallace was never close to being an important member on a winning team until Jackson got there. Pippen has never played on a bad team even without Jordan. There is no comparison, that's why people don't like it.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

This is the draft forum. We have plenty of asinine discussion here on our own without bringing up this ridiculous argument. Please don't make me split and trash further discussion of that comparison.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

HB said:


> Cousins outplayed Favors this year, heck Lawal outplayed him also. There's potential but Cousins is the safe pick.


You can call Cousins a lot of things, but safe pick isn't one of them.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

First off I go with Favors ten times out of ten.

Second off, Pippen would be remembered as a better player. I find Phil helping Pippen laughable, Phil has never been good at developing talent so I wouldn't give him any credit for Pippen's development. Pippen would have been recognized as a better without Jordan IMO. He'd be recognized as the top SF ever along with Bird. If Pippen had his own team, LeBron would probably be known as Pippen version 2.

Pippen playing against Jordan would have shut down his offensive game significantly.

Pippen to me suffers from same problem as Worthy did. If Worthy had his own team, he'd probably be remembered a lot better, same goes for Pippen. People forget that Pippen almost single handedly carried a depleted Bulls to the finals by himself when Jordan was away.


----------

